# Southampton Game - Date & price sorted.



## haplesshacker (Jul 12, 2010)

So the date has been set as Friday 24th September at East Horton Golf Club.

The price Â£45. Includes:

Tea / coffee , bacon rolls on arrival.
3 club challenge on the par 3 course for a bit of fun.
18 holes on the re-designed Greenwood course.
Dinner. A single course affair from the chefs special board.
Some prizes. Though goodness knows what yet!

Tee times are booked for the Greenwood course from 13:00 to 13:30, so working backwards from that I would suspect a 10:30 start on the par 3 course, and therefore coffee, bacon etc from 9:15 or so.

Theorehetically, we have space for 20 players.

The horrible bit.

Payment due as soon as poss please, though it is unlikely I'll be able to offer a refund.

Who's up for it?


----------



## Twire (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, I'm in.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 12, 2010)

and me,

where do we send the cheque


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheques payable to Mrs. Sarah Revers-Jackson, and sent to,

Mrs. Sarah Revers-Jackson
3 Badgers Copse
Park Gate
Southmpton
Hampshire
SO31 1DN

Ta.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi mate,

won't know until next week as that date is the final day of my dog course. But will let you know by Tuesday.

Cheers

Guy...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2010)

Should be up for this.
Although I might skip the par 3 comp and turn up a bit later for the 18 holer as I am crap at par 3's


----------



## Swinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone going through Salisbury??


----------



## TXL (Jul 13, 2010)

I should be able to make it.

Smiffy - missing the par 3 is not an option  come and be cr*p like some of the rest of us.


----------



## p1pete (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes please, put me down.

Will sort out a cheque tonight


----------



## Adrena1in (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes please Graham, I think that I'm free, so I'll get a cheque sent off very soon.

I can offer some wooden tees with the England flag on them as a Booby prize if you like!?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes please, put me down.
		
Click to expand...

I wish somebody would


----------



## p1pete (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes please, put me down.
		
Click to expand...

I wish somebody would


Click to expand...

Oi! 

Comments like that will be noted for the next time we meet   

And I wont be supplying you with cigarettes again


----------



## Leftie (Jul 16, 2010)

And I wont be supplying you with cigarettes again
		
Click to expand...

He didn't pull that "I've run out of baccy/rizla's again" did he?


----------



## p1pete (Jul 16, 2010)

And I wont be supplying you with cigarettes again
		
Click to expand...

He didn't pull that "I've run out of baccy/rizla's again" did he?    

Click to expand...

How did you guess


----------



## JustOne (Jul 17, 2010)

3 club challenge on the par 3 course for a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Driver, 3-wood and putter for Smiffy!   



Pencil me in please Graham


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is a week I have pencilled in for an autumn break. Can't commit til quite late on this, so if there is a reserve list, put me on it.


----------



## SyR (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this open to newbies to the forum, as I'd be interested?


----------



## JustOne (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this open to newbies to the forum, as I'd be interested?
		
Click to expand...

If you hit a golf ball you'll be welcome... even if you throw it instead you'll beat most of us


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 19, 2010)

3 club challenge on the par 3 course for a bit of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Driver, 3-wood and putter for Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

You are assuming that they will all be over 150 yards James


----------



## Adrena1in (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this open to newbies to the forum, as I'd be interested?
		
Click to expand...

Depends, what's your handicap and what do you actually play to?  

That reminds me, must send a cheque off...


----------



## SyR (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this open to newbies to the forum, as I'd be interested?
		
Click to expand...

Depends, what's your handicap and what do you actually play to?  

That reminds me, must send a cheque off...
		
Click to expand...

I've actually only played 3-4 times a year for the past 8 years and don't have a handicap. Before that I was playing to about 11. 

I would say it's about 15 now (but it can vary by +/- 6 shots in a round as I'm very inconsistent.) 

Now that I have more time, I'm looking to join a local course so I can get a proper handicap again...

Also I have to check if I can get this day off work. I hope I can!

Simon


----------



## JustOne (Jul 19, 2010)

I would say it's about 15 now (but it can vary by +/- 6 shots in a round as I'm very inconsistent.) 

Click to expand...

You sound like a solid 9 h/capper


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 19, 2010)

SyR. Of course you're welcome. All the details are in this thread.


----------



## SyR (Jul 19, 2010)

SyR. Of course you're welcome. All the details are in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll check with work about getting this day off and let you know.
Simon


----------



## HarryMonk (Jul 20, 2010)

I will check at work but really hope myself and Harry senior can make it if there is enough space?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 21, 2010)

I will check at work but really hope myself and Harry senior can make it if there is enough space?
		
Click to expand...

We'll love to have you along.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheque sent off yesterday by the way, Graham.


----------



## viscount17 (Jul 21, 2010)

cheque in the post - honest guv.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheque sent off yesterday by the way, Graham.
		
Click to expand...

Ta. We have it.


----------



## SyR (Jul 23, 2010)

I managed to get the day off (doughnut bribes were required).

I'll put the cheque in the post tomorrow!

Simon


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 26, 2010)

Room for more!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 26, 2010)

Graham,

Sorry for not confirming sooner - needed to check a few things out first. So myself and mate Terry, whom you met briefly at Ascot, will be there.

Thanks for organising.

Will send cheques at weekend, if that's ok.

Golfmmad.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 26, 2010)

No Worries.

I was just trying to keep it fresh in everyone's mind that was looking into it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 3, 2010)

is there any current spaces, just looking at that week and i should be able to make it, im due  day off this year at some point im sure of it.

cheers
OS


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 3, 2010)

OS. Yep. There's spaces left. Details earlier in thread. You'd be more than welcome.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 3, 2010)

In view of Mike's announcement earlier today, and hopefully a bit more detail tomorrow. Could those that are already paid up for this event in Southampton please let me know what their thoughts are regarding the two events. 

The deposit is already paid, but I might be able to change the date. I'll speak to the club tomorrow to see if I can do that.

I'd appreciate your honesty regarding this, as I'd guess that Mike's offfer might be more tempting than mine, and I appreciate that your time off is limited.

(I might like to do Mike's event myself!)

Please get back to me via this thread or pm if you'd prefer. I'll do my best to accomodate everyone.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 3, 2010)

I've already PM'd Haplesshacker my thoughts on this, and they are that I'm committed to the Southampton meet - it's in my diary and really hope that it doesn't get cancelled. Regardless of how good or better Mikes event may be.

I also think it unfair on Haplesshacker after organising this, and then it gets dismissed in favour of the other one. 

Maybe others could let Haplesshacker know this evening their thoughts to give him a better idea before contacting East Horton tomorrow.

Golfmmad.


----------



## SyR (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm still committed to the Southampton meet. I think the GM one is too far for me to get to anyway.

Simon


----------



## Adrena1in (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd definitely rather go to the Southampton game myself.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 3, 2010)

I put my response on the other thread but repetition doesn't hurt.

I'm still up for Hapless; bash. 

I suspect these will polarise anyway, I'm guessing north of Brum so South/Midlands for hapless, Midlands/North for Mike.

Being in the middle I can probably do both, and will if I can.


----------



## p1pete (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree with the rest of you, will stick with Southampton on the same date.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks chaps. We'll leave it as it is. Just a bit of a shame as I suspect that we'll lose one or two possibles now. Ah well. We'll have a good time.


----------



## Twire (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm still in Hapless. Might be tempted to do the GM meet as well, depending on venue.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 20, 2010)

Spaces still left. See first post of this thread for details. 

Ta. 
Graham


----------



## Twire (Aug 20, 2010)

How many have you got coming Graham?


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 20, 2010)

Only seven or eight at the mo. I've yet to hear back from a few more, which is why I bumped the thread. 

Bit disappointed really. But it's the quality that counts. 

I'm really looking forward to it as I've never arranged one before.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry, I can't make it Graham. (nb: I'm not going on the GM day either).


----------



## Adrena1in (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm still up for it, even though I've not played since the Royal Ascot meet!


----------

